# I hate bumps



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

We dont get much powder in the East, but when we do, every person that ever owned skis comes out to do dynamic turns down blacks , tightly , creating the ever annoying mogul fields.

Before that however, you have a mix of crud, powder, packed powder, tracked powder and piles of snow that you believe to be just large crud but, are now officially solid and mogul like.

I hit one going about 30 mph yesterday, bounced backwards as I was just transitioning to heel edge at this point, almost landed it but hit another right after which forcefully brought me to my head.

Is this just something you learn to avoid over time or, would the technique be to hold a almost carve through this to cut through easier? I find it very hard to carve through bumps, especially as they get bigger and thicker.


----------



## GnarlyBro (Dec 13, 2012)

We get crap snow in the east so you really have top just suck it up and wait for the snowcat, or get there super early before it turns into over ridden chunder


----------



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

only thing that fixes it is experience on how to spot it before you hit it, ability so suck up the hits and strong legs. not much else you can do about it here on the ice coast


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't really carve yourself through choppy terrain well, all about keeping the legs loose so you can soak up all the bumps. 

Know what you mean though, went off a sidehit jump on a curve into a trail merge not realizing that where I was landing was now a mogul field (was moving at a pretty good clip too) and managed to maintained myself for a bit but was still going way too fast. Caught the heel edge on the next mogul and backflipped for a while downhill.

Good day though after getting the 16". Almost forgot what that was like after last year. Hear northern Vermont was pounded.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Learning to ride moguls is just experience. They are a pain and I was def cursing them this week but its something you can't avoid. Sill it dumped 15+ inches where I was so it could have been worse.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

I never study the trails I left behind. Do we riders not kick up all that terrain distortion as much as the skiers?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

You can carve through crud and chop, but you're not going to carve through moguls. :laugh: Riding dynamically, as Snowolf talked about, is the ONLY way ride them. There's nothing worse that trying to skid your way through the troughs...inevitably the nose and tail will bridge the rest of the board across the troughs and you'll go down. I'm with him, actually liking them, at least up to mid-sized ones that aren't frozen solid. Start off on small ones on gentle hills and move up slowly.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

i know what you mean, just came back from Killington and was doing a green to get to the parking lot..that green was more like a blue with the amount of "moguls" it had..it was hard for me to get through it and I am not a beginner. 

the problem is also that its just random moguls and are not exactly in any order so you may have a good line until you dont have a good line...i usually just try to slow down and do wider diagonal turns, but i am no pro and it really does a number on my calves...


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I love bombing moguls, unless they are the ice covered 5ft high variety...but the average mogul field is great, especially with some light powder coverage on them. I like the technical part of it and you really have to read your line at least 4 moves in advance to commit to your line, that's what I love about it.

If you don't commit and you miss a turn, you usually end up picking up speed and going right over the top of the next mogul, and that's when you get punished... I love how it forces you to be aggressive and to think quickly.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I love bombing moguls, unless they are the ice covered 5ft high variety...but the average mogul field is great, especially with some light powder coverage on them. I like the technical part of it and you really have to read your line at least 4 moves in advance to commit to your line, that's what I love about it.
> 
> If you don't commit and you miss a turn, you usually end up picking up speed and going right over the top of the next mogul, and that's when you get punished... I love how it forces you to be aggressive and to think quickly.


i would have to somewhat agree with this.. i love a "bumpy" ride especially when they are mostly powder. i love how you can get a few ollies in here and there and catch some sweet air, but thats when the moguls are fairly small. the large frozen ones are a pain in the ass.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread got me pumped to ride, although it doesn't take much to get me pumped. I'm also here to profess my love for moguls, thinking quickly, turning quickly and sharply, creating lines, jumping over moguls to create new lines, all while avoiding cutting through. So much fun.


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

When the pow gets bumpy and turns to moguls I usually stick to the edges of the trails and take a tight line......or just duck into your favorite tree stash


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Can't really carve yourself through choppy terrain well, all about keeping the legs loose so you can soak up all the bumps.
> 
> Know what you mean though, went off a sidehit jump on a curve into a trail merge not realizing that where I was landing was now a mogul field (was moving at a pretty good clip too) and managed to maintained myself for a bit but was still going way too fast. Caught the heel edge on the next mogul and backflipped for a while downhill.
> 
> Good day though after getting the 16". Almost forgot what that was like after last year. Hear northern Vermont was pounded.



I was in Vermont riding the day of when we got 2 feet at Stratton, it was EPIC. The back side of the mountain runs were untouched cause they shut the gondola down. But yes in the afternoon a few steeper trails were horrible with bumps. I keep to the sides of the run to get any fresh POW that was left. 

I have learned you want to do more a dynamic of a turn with just pushing and pulling ur tail in and out compared to how you would normally take a turn when riding bumps....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's not that I _love_ moguls, it's just that I can't stand it if there's a type of terrain I can't ride. So whenever I see a mogul field I head for it. So far the moguls are winning. :dizzy:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> I'm going to do another bump tutorial video to replace my kinda lame one I did when I was just starting out.


Let us know when you do, be interesting to watch.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I like the technical part of it and you really have to read your line at least 4 moves in advance to commit to your line, that's what I love about it.


Me too! I thought I was the only one. I look at moguls as a giant puzzle to figure out. Like tetris or some thing.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I read about 2 to 3 bumps ahead and it is fun. I'm not an expert but i do like to hit them since last season. i would just pump my legs like a piston and stay low,i had a youtube of me trying to learn bumps on the beginning of second season and got better the more i practice. i still do not like the volkwagen size moguls but it is surely very challenging. 


cannot wait for Snowolf's mogul video:hope:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Only time I do moguls is when I take a wrong turn or have my Ski's attached to my feet. I can ride them with my board, but I feel like life is just to short to bother with it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's been said before, but it's just experience. I'm not a fan of moguls either, but I love steeps and technical terrain. That means lots of skiiers....and moguls. It still sucks, and it's a leg-burning pita, but a necessary evil to access or exit the terrain I seek. Same thing applies to long bumpy traverses.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for trying would be good to see.

I like the technical challenge of moguls and doesn't bother me when I have to ride them. Plus it reminds me of my powerboat racing days when I was younger (reading ahead and picking your way around and over waves at speed is a fairly similar mental process).

But if I could choose if a given run had fresh pow or week old moguls... well I'm sure I don't have to say which I'd rather 

Where they definitely cause me problems is when they get really big (and rutted), icy and there's other factors (steep or narrow /both/trying to film with GoPro on grenade grip at the same time hehe - took a few tumbles on that run ). 

So if you _did_ get anything worthwhile in the gnarly conditions you describe maybe it would be useful to see after all? :dunno:


----------

